# NEDRA Emerald City Joules Event



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're in the Seattle area check out the NEDRA Second Annual Emerald City Joules event. Up South of Seattle this Friday night at Pacific Raceways we'll be bringin' EVs out to the track starting at 4pm. Racing against each other and gas cars on this Friday Test n Tune night!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if White Zombie will be ready to race at this event, since it is near where John lives.

Edit: nevermind, didn't see the date at first.


----------



## John Wayland (May 26, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> I wonder if White Zombie will be ready to race at this event, since it is near where John lives.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats unfortunate. Its strange that it was so last-minute. 

I've been looking forward to hearing about the Zombie hitting the strip all summer. I hope there are some test and tune, import vs domestic, or similar events at nearby drag strips that you can attend before Old Man Winter rears his ugly head. 

If you do make it to the strip before winter, make sure someone brings a video camera. Youtube needs more electric drag racing vids


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

rochesterricer said:


> Thats unfortunate. Its strange that it was so last-minute.
> 
> I've been looking forward to hearing about the Zombie hitting the strip all summer. I hope there are some test and tune, import vs domestic, or similar events at nearby drag strips that you can attend before Old Man Winter rears his ugly head.
> 
> If you do make it to the strip before winter, make sure someone brings a video camera. Youtube needs more electric drag racing vids


Yes, our regional director Stephen Johnsen had some excuse for it being last minute, but we do this all with volunteers and this was the best notice he could give. I think he may do one more this year.
I would love to see WZ at a drag racing event this year too.


----------

